# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Hilmi Özkök nasıl genelkurmay başkanı oldu?

## bozok

*Hilmi üzkök nasıl genelkurmay başkanı oldu*


*şükrü KüüüKşAHİN*
*[email protected]* 
*10 Mart 2008* 


28 şubat dizisinde Mesut Yılmaz'ın, Org. Hilmi üzkök için, "Keşke bizim dönemimizin genelkurmay başkanı olsaydı" dediğine dikkat çeken bir kaynağım, üzkök'ün atanma süreci ile ilgilenmemi tavsiye etti.

Süreci Fikret Bila, "Ankara'da Irak Savaşları" adlı kitabında anlatmış olmasına rağmen araştırma kararı verdim. 

üzkök'ün selefi Org. Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu'nu arayıp not bıraktım; kendisiyle konuşamasam da Bila'nın yazdıklarına ilave ilginç ayrıntılara ulaştım. 

Bu ayrıntılar, DSP bölündüğünden DSP-MHP-ANAP hükümetinin azınlığa düştüğü 2002 Ağustos'unda atandığı için AKP?nin ilk döneminde görev yapan üzkök?ün bazı kesimlerin neden hedefi olduğunu da ortaya koyar nitelikte.


ARKA KAPI DİPLOMASİSİ

2002 Temmuz'unda Başbakan Ecevit, Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Kıvrıkoğlu ile Başbakan Yardımcısı şükrü Sina Gürel'i Başbakanlık Konutu'na çağırdı.

Dışarıdan bakıldığında gündem AB'nin olası Irak müdahalesiydi. Ama bu hiç konuşulmadı; Ecevit, bölgedeki olası gelişmeleri dikkate alarak YAş'ta komuta kademesinin değişmesini istemediğini belirtti, Kıvrıkoğlu'na, "Görev sürenizi uzatalım" önerisi yaptı.

Kıvrıkoğlu, "kendisini onurlandıran bu taktiri" kabul etti.

Diyalogu şaşkın izleyen Gürel, oraya çağrılma nedenini ancak Ecevit, "Konuyla ilgili koordinasyonu siz yapın" dediğinde anladı.

Gürel, ilk ziyaretini Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer'e yaptı. Süreci gizli götürmek için de Köşk'e, 5 Numaralı arka kapıdan girdi. 

O ilk buluşmada, Sezer, "Sistemle oynamak sakıncalı olmaz mı, hükümetin durumu nedeniyle, yasa çıkarmada zorluk yok mu?" sorularını yöneltti. Sezer'in çekinceleri üzerine Gürel, bu kez gizlice Genelkurmay'a gitti.

Başbakanlık Konutu?ndaki buluşmada, Gürel "Uzatma kararının öncesi var sanki" diye düşünmüştü; Kıvrıkoğlu'nun istekli tutumu karşısında o gün bu düşüncesi daha da güçlendi.

Bu tutum Gürel'i, bir kez daha aynı kapıdan Köşk'e taşıdı. Sonuç yine değişmeyince Genelkurmay'a ikinci gizli ziyaretini yaptı.

Bu sırada gizli görüşmeler Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'ndan beri Kıvrıkoğlu ile tartışmalı olan Mesut Yılmaz'ın kulağına gitti. 

Yılmaz, hemen Ecevit'e, "Koalisyondan ayrılırız" mesajını iletti. 


üZKüK'üN GELİşİ, BAşER'İN GİDİşİ

Durum zorlaşınca çare olarak, Köşk'te dörtlü zirvede aranması benimsendi.

Sezer, bu yüzleşmede de isteksiz davranınca Ecevit ve Gürel sessiz kaldı.

Kıvrıkoğlu ise ilginç bir çıkış yaptı; gençliğinden beri tanıdığı üzkök, "İlişkileri ve tutumu nedeniyle" gericilik ve irtica ile mücadele edemezdi. Ancak sözleri karşısındaki üçlüde beklenen etkiyi yaratmadı; aksine onların kafasında, "Madem gençliğinden beri tanıyordun; o zaman niye Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı yaptın" kuşkusuna neden oldu.

Bu toplantı sonrası Gürel, bir tur daha yapsa da sonuç alamayınca üzkök'ün atanması kesinleşti.

üzkök'ün yerine de Kara Kuvvetleri?ne Org. Edip Başer geliyordu.

Kıvrıkoğlu'na bildirme görevi de Gürel'e düştü. Sonucu kabul eden Kıvrıkoğlu'nun yeni bir önerisi vardı: "Yeni Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı da Org. Edip Başer olmasın."

Gürel?in ilettiği öneriyi, Ecevit ve Sezer, "O atamada Genelkurmay Başkanı'nın tercihi kabul edilebilir" görünce soruna nokta kondu.

Böylece üzkök'ün ataması Başer'in emekliliği ile sağlanabildi.

----------


## bozok

*İrtica ile mücadele için daha iyisi gelmeliydi*


*11 Mart 2008* 
*şükrü KüüüKşAHİN*
*Hürriyet Gazetesi*




*E**ski Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Kıvrıkoğlu, halefi Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök'ün Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na atanmasına karşı çıktığını doğruladı. Kıvrıkoğlu, "Evet, doğrudur, Hilmi üzkök'ü istemiyordum" dedi.*

*Kıvrıkoğlu, gerekçesini şöyle açıkladı: "Yüzbaşı iken farklı olunur, ama yetkili kişiyken farklı olunur. Komutan olarak 2 yıl kendisini izledim. İrtica ile daha iyi mücadele edecek birinin gelmesini istedim."*



*EMEKLİ* Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök'ün Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na getirilmesi süreci ile ilgili dünkü yazım üzerine selefi emekli Orgeneral Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu aradı. "Orgeneral Kıvrıkoğlu'nu aradım, ama ulaşamadım" demiştim. Paşa, "Notunuzu almadım" diyerek, konuya girdi. Ardından, "Bu konularda konuşmama kararı almış biriyim. Ancak sabah bir iki eski bakan arkadaşım aradı. şükrü Küçükşahin, ne söylersen onu yazar, hiç değiştirmez dediler. O nedenle sizi aradım" dedi. Kendisinin bu iltifatına teşekkür ettikten sonra, Kıvrıkoğlu ile aramızda, daha çok onun açıklamalar yaptığı şu konuşma geçti: Yazınızda yanlışlıklar var. Bazı da anlamadığım bölümler. ürneğin, yazdıklarınızın üzkök'ün bazı kesimlerin neden hedefi olduğunu da ortaya koyar nitelikte, demişsiniz. Hangi kesimleri kast ediyorsunuz?


*GüREV UZATMAYI BEN İSTEMEDİM*

*İrticaya karşı yeterli tutum almadığı için kendisini eleştiren siyasiler, yazarlar ve siyasi gruplar oldu.*

Bakın ben size süreci anlatayım. 15 Temmuz 2002 günü, pazartesiydi, beni aradılar. Sayın Başbakan rahmetli Bülent Ecevit'in görüşmek istediğini söylediler. Ne zaman ve nerede olduğunu sordular. Ben de 'Sayın Başbakan'a uygun saatte olur' dedim. Saat 18.00 için Başbakanlık Konutu'nu söylediler. Saatinde gittiğimde Sayın Başbakan beni kapıda karşıladı; içeri girdiğimde ise Sayın şükrü Sina Gürel vardı. Kendisi Başbakan Yardımcısı ve Dışişleri Bakanı olarak kabineye yeni girmişti. üay içtik. Sonra rahmetli Başbakan konuşmaya başladı. 5 yıldır birlikte çalıştığımızı vurguladı. üevredeki gelişmeler, Kıbrıs konusu falan... Sonra görev süremin uzatılmasını önerdi. 


*SİYASETİN PİNGPONG TOPU YAPMAM*

Bu tevazuya teşekkür edip şunları dedim: Ben bunu kabul etmem. Bunu asker kamuoyu hoş karşılamaz. Ben yasada belirtilen 67 yaş sınırını da 4 yıllık görev süresini de dolduruyorum. Sürenin uzaması için kanun çıkması gerekir. Hükümetinizin Meclis'teki sandalye sayısı ise şu anda 259 (Salt çoğunluğun altında). Genelkurmay Başkanlığı gibi üst düzey bir makama ait bir konunun, milletvekillerin, siyasilerin elinde pingpong topu gibi oynanmasına müsaade etmem. Kendileri ısrar edince konuyu uzatmamak için perşembe günü Sayın Cumhurbaşkanı ile haftalık görüşmelerimiz olacağını belirtip, 'Konuyu orada da birlikte konuşalım' dedim. Sayın Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer'e çıktım. Kendisine, birazdan Sayın Başbakan'ın geleceğini, benim görev süremin uzatılmasını önereceğini, benim buna karşı çıktığımı, bunun asker kamuoyunda hoş karşılanmayacağını söyledim. Sayın Başbakan'a söylediklerimi, aynen tekrarladım; pingpong topu, yaş falan.


*YENİ BİR KOMUTAN üNERİMİ SüYLEDİM*

Bir saat sonra rahmetli Ecevit geldi ve konuyu açtı. Yine aynı şeyleri söyledim. Ama onlara sonra dedim ki, 'Ama ben size yeni bir Genelkurmay Başkanı öneriyorum'. Yeni bir Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı (Kıvrıkoğlu, o günün Jandarma Genel Komutanı Org. Aytaç Yalman'ı ima ediyor) atanacak. Bunları 18 Temmuz'da konuşuyoruz. Yeni komutan 30 Ağustos'ta göreve başlayacak. Bu arada siz Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na atama yapmazsınız, yeni kuvvet komutanı da 30 Ağustos'ta görevi aldıktan sonra eylül ayının ilk haftasında onu Genelkurmay Başkanı atarsınız. Yeni komutanın kim olacağını söylemedim. 


*üZKüK'ü 2 YIL İZLEDİM, İSTEMEDİM*

*Böylece o günkü Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Hilmi üzkök olamayacak. Siz istemediniz yani.*

Doğrudur, Hilmi üzkök'ü istemiyordum. şimdi yazınızda var; 'Madem gençliğinden beri tanıyordun; o zaman niye Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı yaptın, kuşkusuna neden oldu', demişsiniz. Doğrudur; ama unutmayın yüzbaşı iken ayrı, farklı tutum gösterirsin, yetkili komutan olunca farklı. Ben 2 yıl kendisini komutan olarak izledim. Bunun sonucunda da irtica ile mücadeleyi daha iyi yapacak birinin gelmesini istedim. 


*BAHüELİ DE SüREM UZASIN İSTEDİ*

Bakın bir nokta daha var. 1 Ağustos Perşembe günü Başbakan Yardımcısı Sayın Devlet Bahçeli ve Milli Savunma Bakanı Sayın Sabahattin üakmakoğlu ile de Milli Savunma Bakanlığı'nda akşam saat 18.00'de görüştük. Bahçeli de görev süremin uzatılmasının yararlı olacağını söyledi. Orada da Cumhurbaşkanı ve Başbakan'a da ifade ettiğim görüşlerimin aynısını kendisine de anlatarak uzatmayı kesinlikle kabul edemeyeceğimi belirttim. 


*UZATSALAR DA HEMEN İSTİFA EDECEKTİM* 

Bir şey daha; Sayın şükrü Sina Gürel'in bana 3 kez geldiğini yazmışsınız. Hayır, 1 kez geldi. O da süre uzatmak için kanun çıkarmak gerektiğini, bunu çıkaramayacaklarını söyledi. Ben de o zaman, 'Zaten ben bunu size söyledim' dedim. Benim bilgim dışımda Sayın Gürel'in bir çalışma yaptığını o zaman öğrendim. Ve ben şunu düşündüm: Eğer benim bilgim dışında uzatma yapsalardı bile istifa edecektim. Bir defa da Sayın Gürel ile o Başbakanlık Konutu'nda görüştük; ama o gün kendisi hiç konuşmadı. Zaten Sayın Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer sağ, her şeyi bilir. 


*Onu rahat hareket ettirmedik*

*Mesut Yılmaz ile tartışma konusunda bir şey söyleyecek misiniz?*

Benim görev süremin uzatılması teklif edildiğinde, sadece kanun, yaş, 4 yıllık süre, Meclis'teki sandalye sayısını söylemedim. ANAP da bunu istemez, dedim. 


*İLK ANLAşMAZLIĞIMIZ FETHULLAH GüLEN?Dİ*

üünkü Mesut Yılmaz ile hep tartışmalı olduk. Mesut Yılmaz rahat hareket edemedi. Kendiyle ilk defa Fethullah Gülen konusunda tartıştım. Cumhurbaşkanı olmak istiyordu. Kendisinin cumhurbaşkanı olmaması için mektup yağmuruna tutuldum. Ziyaretçi akınına uğradım ve bu konudaki görüşlerimi zamanın başbakanına da açıkladım. Beyaz Enerji davasını hatırlarsınız. Türban konusunda da tartıştık. Liseli kızlara türban giydirmek istediler. Beyhan Aslan grup başkanvekilleriydi o zaman. Kanun yapmak istediler.


*MİLLİ GüVENLİĞİ üNEMSEMİYORDU*

2002 Mart'ında milli güvenlikle ilgili bir tartışma açtı. Milli güvenlik konusunda nasıl Silahlı Kuvvetleri silkeledikse, MHP'yi de silkeleriz şeklinde açıklaması oldu. Ben Arnavutluk'taydım, dönünce, yüz yüze görüştük kendisine cevabımı verdim. Yanımızda iki Başbakan Yardımcısı da vardı. Kendisini Milli güvenlik konusunu önemsemiyordu.Zaten daha önce de 2001 Ağustos'unda aynı konuyu partisinin grup toplantısında gündeme getirdi. Silahlı Kuvvetleri suçlamıştı. O gün de ağır bir açıklama yapmıştım. Biz milli güvenlikle demokratik gelişmelerin bir dengede gitmesini istiyorduk, birbirinin alternatifi olamayacağını söylüyorduk. Bakın ne oldu? Kanunları değiştirdiler; sonra AKP geldi, onlar da bazı yetkileri yeniden azalttılar; ama daha sonra baktılar ki güvenlik kuvvetleri görevlerini yapamaz hale geldi. Bu düzenlemelerin bir kısmını geri aldılar; polis ve jandarmanın yetkilerini biraz daha artırdılar.


*Ben emrettim*

*Edip Başer'in Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı olması gerekirken, Jandarma Genel Komutanı Aytaç Yalman'ı önerdiniz.*

Evet, bir de o konu var, yazınızda. Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı için teklif etme yetkisi tamamen Genelkurmay Başkanı?na aittir. Sayın Gürel ile bu konuyu da konuşmadık. Ben 2 Ağustos günü emir verdim: Aytaç Yalman Paşa'nın Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'na atanması ile ilgili kararnameyi yazıp getirin. Ben buradayım, işin içindekiler de her şeyi biliyor.

**

*GENELKURMAY* eski Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök, selefi Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu ile ilişkilerini, "Gayet iyi gidiyordu; ama sonra bir şey oldu" diye açıkladı. üzkök ile dün Ankara'da başlayan, "Küresel Terörizm ve Uluslararası İşbirliği" sempozyumunda karşılaştık. Gazeteci Mehmet Ali Birand, Hilmi üzkök'e, "Bazı kesimlerin size neden saldırdığını düşünüp dururdum; ama yanıtını bulamamıştım. şükrü Küçükşahin'in yazısını okuyunca bunu öğrendim. İlginç bir yazı, okudunuz mu?" dedi. üzkök, bana dönerek, "Daha okumadım, ne yazmışsınız?" diye sordu. Bu soru üzerine Birand, kesip yanında getirdiği yazıyı üzkök'e verdi; "İşte yazı, okuyun bir" dedi. üzkök, yazıyı alıp yanımızdan ayrıldı. üğle arası verildiğinde emekli komutanla yeniden karşılaştım. ünce "Yazınızı okudum, ilginç; ama no comment (Yorum yok)" dedi; ardından şu kısa değerlendirmeyi yaptı: "Sadece şunu söyleyebilirim; iki komutan olarak gayet güzel çalışıyorduk; ama, sonra bir şeyler oldu. Neden oldu derseniz, işte onu da bilmiyorum."

----------


## bozok

*Yılmaz Kıvrıkoğlu'na nasıl karşı çıktı?* 



*Tarihe geçecek tartışmanın baş aktörü Mesut Yılmaz, Aydın Ayaydın'a konuştu*

*Aydın Ayaydın* 



Mesut Yılmaz, TSK'nın tepesinde 2002 yılındaki görev teslimi öncesi yaşananları şöyle anlattı: Genelkurmay Başkanı Kıvrıkoğlu'nun görev süresini uzatmak için yapılan girişimlere ben karşı çıkınca, Kıvrıkoğlu bu kez Hilmi üzkök'ü emekli ettirip, yerine Aytaç Yalman'ı Genelkurmay Başkanı seçtirmek istedi. Ancak biz ANAP olarak taviz vermedik. Ortağımız MHP de buna yanaşmayınca hayata geçmedi. 

Hürriyet gazetesinin dünkü manşetinde 2002 yılında yaşanan ilginç bazı olaylar yer aldı. Genelkurmay Başkanı Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu'nun görev süresinin uzatılmasına dönük girişimleri ve Hilmi üzkök'ün Genulkurmay Başkanlığı'na giden yolda önünün kesilmesi çabaları, tarihi gerçekler olarak su yüzüne çıktı. Haberde Kıvrkoğlu, "üzkök?ün Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na getirilmesini ben istemedim" diyordu.

Bunun üzerine, dönemin Başbakan Yardımcısı Mesut Yılmaz'ı arayıp bu konudaki ayrıntıları öğrenmek istedim. üncelikle, Kıvrıkoğlu'nun bir sözüne dikkat çekti: 

Yılmaz: Kıvrıkoğlu benimle ilgili şöyle diyor: "Yılmaz'ı rahat ettirmedik." Bir Genelkurmay Başkanı'nın demokratik olmayan böyle bir düşünce içinde olmasını kamuoyunun takdirine bırakıyorum. Kıvrıkoğlu'nun söylediklerinin hepsi yanlış ve kendisinde algılama sorunu vardır. 

Yılmaz'a Kıvrıkoğlu'nun iddialarını tek tek sordum. 

*Kıvrıkoğlu demecinde "Liseli kızlara türban giydirmek istediler, bu yüzden tartıştık. ANAP'lı Beyhan Aslan böyle bir çalışma içindeydi" diyor. Bu gerçekten yaşandı mı?*

Yılmaz: Bahsettiği olay şu şekilde gelişti. Hükümeti oluşturan 3 siyasi partiye mensup bazı milletvekilleri kişisel tercihleriyle dini eğitim veren kurumlarda kıyafet serbest olsun şeklinde bir kanun teklifi vermişler. Biz Hükümet olarak bu teklife katılmadık, dolayısıyla komisyonda görüşülmediği için kanun teklifi kadük oldu, yasallaşamadı.

*"Algılama sorunu var"* 

*Kıvrıkoğlu 2002 yılı Mart ayındaki ANAP'ın kongresinde "Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ni nasıl silkelediysek MHP'yi de öyle silkeleriz" dediğinizi iddia ediyor? Bu doğru mu?*

*Yılmaz:* Kesinlikle bu tarzda bir açıklamam olmadı. Söylediğim ulusal güvenlik meselesiydi. Ancak Kıvrıkoğlu'nun algılama sorunu var. Ulusal güvenlik meselesi ile 'polis ve jandarma yetkileri'ni birbirine karıştırıyor. Ulusal güvenlik meselesi sadece askerlerin işi değildir. Sivil politikacıların da bu işle ilgilenmesi gerekir. Bu konuda üzerlerine düşen sorumlulukları da yerine getirmesi lazım. Ancak dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Kıvrıkoğlu bu açıklamaya sert tepki gösterdi ve "Siz ekonomiye bakın, bu işler bizim işimiz" dedi. Kıvrıkoğlu'na göre ulusal güvenlik sadece askerlerin işidir, siviller ilgilenemez. Bu nasıl bir demokratik anlayıştır?

*Kıvrıkoğlu?nun "İrtica ile mücadele için daha iyisi gelmeliydi, onun için Hilmi üzkök'ü istemedim" açıklamasını nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz.?*

*Yılmaz:* Başbakan Ecevit, Kıvrıkoğlu'nun görev süresini uzatmak istiyordu. Bunu Kıvrıkoğlu'na da söylemiş. Paşa yanıt olarak, "Bahçeli ve Milli Savunma Bakanı Sabahattin üakmakoğlu ile bu konuyu görüştüm sıcak bakıyorlar. Ancak Hükümet ortağınız Mesut Yılmaz'a bunu kabul ettiremezsiniz, onun için bu iş olmaz" demiş.

*Ecevit çok ısrarcıydı*

*Peki Ecevit, size bu konuda ısrarcı oldu mu?*

*Yılmaz:* Evet birkaç kez beni ikna etmeye çalıştı. Fakat taviz vermedim. Bunun üzerine Kıvrıkoğlu, Hilmi üzkök'ün Genelkurmay Başkanı olmaması için Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'ndan emekli edilmesini ve yerine Jandarma Genel Komutanı Aytaç Yalman'ın getirilmesini, Başbakan Ecevit'ten talep etti. Bu hamleyle üzkök yerine Yalman Genelkurmay Başkanı olacaktı. Başbakan Ecevit bunun için çok çaba sarfetti. Ancak, bu konuda Anavatan Partisi olarak kesinlikle taviz vermedik. Diğer ortağımız MHP de bu konuda çok fazla istekli değildi. Bu nedenle Kıvrıkoğlu'nun talebi hayata geçirilmedi.

----------


## bozok

*Kıvrıkoğlu-üzkök-Büyükanıt-Güreş ve ABD* 


*MüDAFAA-İ HUKUK* 
*Serdar ANT* 
*11 Mart 2008 Salı*


"Bir önceki Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Org. Hilmi üzkök de TSK ile muhalefet partileri arasındaki açıklamalar hakkında düşüncesi sorulunca şu yanıtı verdi: "Yaşar Paşa her şeyi çok güzel açıkladı. Yaşar Paşa ne diyorsa ben de aynen onu diyorum." 




Fikret Bila, 11 Mart 2008 tarihli Milliyet'te yayınlanan "Org. Büyükanıt: TSK'ye Hakaret Ettirmem" başlıklı makalesinde şunları aktarıyor:

"Bir önceki Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Org. Hilmi üzkök de TSK ile muhalefet partileri arasındaki açıklamalar hakkında düşüncesi sorulunca şu yanıtı verdi: "Yaşar Paşa her şeyi çok güzel açıkladı. Yaşar Paşa ne diyorsa ben de aynen onu diyorum." 


* * *

11 Mart 2008 tarihli Hürriyet gazetesinin birinci sayfadaki manşeti şöyle:


"Evet, üzkök'ü istemedim."

"Mesut Yılmaz'ın Hürriyet'te çıkan açıklamaları için konuşan dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu, "Hilmi üzkök'ün Genelkurmay Başkanı olmasını istemiyordum' dedi. Kıvrıkoğlu, "Ben iki yıl süreyle Hilmi üzkök'ü komutan olarak izledim. Bu izlemelerim sonucunda Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na irtica ile mücadeleyi daha iyi yapacak birinin gelmesini istedim'

diye konuştu."

* * *

11 Mart 2008 tarihli Cumhuriyet gazetesinin 6. sayfasından bir fotoğraf? Terörizmle Mücadelede Mükemmeliyet Merkezi Komutanlığı'nın Ankara'da düzenlediği Küresel Terörizm ve Uluslararası İşbirliği Sempozyumunda çekilmiş bir fotoğraf bu. 

Protokol sırasında beş koltuk var. Ortadaki koltukta Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Yaşar Büyükanıt oturuyor. Org. Büyükanıt'ın hemen sol yanındaki koltukta eski Genelkurmay Başkanı, "Yaşar Paşa ne diyorsa ben de aynen onu diyorum." diyen emekli Org. Hilmi üzkök? Org. Büyükanıt'ın hemen sağındaki koltukta da Tansu üiller'in "tak" diye söylediğini hemen "şak" diye yapan eski Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Org. Doğan Güreş? Beşli sırasın en sol başında hükümet sözcüsü ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil üiçek, en sağ başında da Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül yer alıyor. Ve tablo tamamlanıyor?

* * *

Bu üç haber eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. üzkök ile onun halefi şimdiki Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Büyükanıt'ın neden AKP iktidarı ve ABD ile uyum içinde olduğunu gözler önüne sermiyor mu? Bilmem ki artık daha ne demeli? 

Ne var ki birileri için bu tablo yeterli değil. Kuzey Irak'a yapılan askeri harekatla ilgili olarak şunları yazıyorlar: 



"Türk Ordusu, ABD'nin sınırlarını çiğnemiştir. Bu harekat ABD'ye rağmen yapıldı" (Aydınlık, 10.3.2008)


İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek'in söylediklerinin gerçekle uzaktan yakından bir alakası olmadığını göstermek için onlarca kanıt sunulabilir. Ama bugüne kadar defalarca yinelediğimiz bu gerçekleri şimdilik bir yana koyalım ve Doğu Perinçek'in toz kondurmadığı Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Büyükanıt'ın bu konuda en son söylediklerine kulak verelim. Terörizmle Mücadelede Mükemmeliyet Merkezi Komutanlığı'nın Ankara'da düzenlediği "Küresel Terörizm ve Uluslararası İşbirliği Sempozyumu"nda gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtlayan Org. Büyükanıt, "Sınır ötesi operasyonda istihbarat paylaşımıyla ilgili bir sorun var mı?" şeklindeki bir soruya bakın nasıl yanıt veriyor:

"Hayır. Herhangi bir sıkıntı yok. şimdi bazıları kızar. Yalan mı söyleyeyim? "üok büyük problemler, sorun var' mı diyeyim? Bazıları kızsa da herhangi bir sıkıntı yok. ABD dediğimiz zaman ben askeri makamlarla muhatabım. Askeri makamlar arasında hiçbir sorun yok. Ben var mı diyeyim? Olmayan bir şeye var nasıl derim?" (Cumhuriyet, 11.3.2008)

Demek ki ortada "ABD'ye rağmen yapılan bir harekat" falan yokmuş! Hele ki "ABD'nin sınırlarını çiğnemek" türünden iddialar tam bir hayalmiş! Ama bu masalların Genelkurmay Başkanı tarafından yalanlanmasından daha önemli olan bir gerçek var. Org. Büyükanıt,

"ABD dediğimiz zaman ben askeri makamlarla muhatabım. Askeri makamlar arasında hiçbir sorun yok. Ben var mı diyeyim? Olmayan bir şeye var nasıl derim?" 

diyor. 

O zaman insan düşünmeden edemiyor. 2003 yılında Türk askerinin kafasına çuval geçirilmesini emreden ABD'li generalin, şimdi PKK ile pazarlık için masaya oturulmasını önermesi bir sorun değil mi Org. Büyükanıt'a göre? Bu general askeri makam değil mi? 

İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı ve diğer ideologlarının Genelkurmay Başkanı'nın bu son açıklaması üzerine ne diyeceklerini gerçekten de çok merak ediyorum. 

Herhalde birileri ABD ile savaşıyor, ama ABD'nin haberi yok! 

Ya da ABD, Türkiye ile savaşıyor, ama Org. Büyükanıt'ın haberi yok!

Ya da ABD'nin de Org. Büyükanıt'ın da her şeyden haberi var, ama Doğu Perinçek'in olan bitenden haberi yok!

----------

